# Caucasian Shepherd/Caucasian Ovcharka



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

So a few days ago my partner, my Dad and I were watching a show about Russia's prisons and we saw the most beautiful dogs; Caucasian Shepherd's. 

After the show we were talking about these dogs far more then about the Russian prison system and so we had a look on the net to see if the prison guard was very short or if the dogs were indeed as big as they looked. 

We started our search looking on the Kennel club website but alas they were not on there as far as I could see, are they a registered breed in the UK?

I then looked to see if they had other names which they seem but the most common names seem to be "Caucasian shepherd" or "Caucasian Ovcharka". I found out quite a bit about them but I could not see if anyone has one in this country. Does anyone on here have one?

My Dad is very interested in meeting one as he is very fond of big dogs, not as a status thing (I don't think Irish wolf hounds are very foreboding hehe), he has just always had big dogs and he loves them. 

We read Caucasian Ovcharka Owner Experiences and it seems to point out all the negatives yet my Dad still likes the sound of them. 

My main questions are:
Does anyone on here have one? 
Are there breeders in the UK?
Why would you not recommend one if you have one or have met one?
Why would you recommend one if you have one or have met one?

-Elina


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

There are a number of Caucasians in the UK. I have in fact met one. I cannot say he struck me as behaving much different to my friends Pyrennes just stood there looking aloof on lead.

A1 Caucasians UK I believe were the owners. I say I believe as I met the dog whilst visiting my home town Welwyn Garden and cannot recall them saying their kennel name but I imagine this would have to be them due to proximity, if not maybe another example of the breed visiting them?

caucasian ovcharka uk breeder classified has puppies for sale at present £1000, personally however I strongly recommend meeting the UK dogs then importing a European one as you planned with the other breed you discussed in the past (hope that was you)

Caucasian Ovtcharka UK
Capable Caucasians, UK
Ovcharka, UK
http://www.facebook.com/pages/CAO-CO-Club-of-Great-Britain/148452795203543?sk=wall this page seems linked to the guy above. May be interesting reading however


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-caucasian-ovcharka-dog-breed-breeders-3.html


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

I've spoken to a few people who own these and have formed an opinion between what I've been told.
For most people I'd say to stay very far away, they are bred with strong working ethic, independence, very little bite inhibition and will bond very strongly with the family they live with, and guard them with their lives to the point that you can forget inviting people round for tea without a lot of planning. They can be ok around others with a lot of socialisation, but you need to be really good with it, they need to meet everyone and everything hundreds of times, and they will still only abide people and dogs outside the family. 
However, you seem to have tamed an army full of foxes, so maybe it's not so huge of a challenge for you?
The good points are, they are great with household pets, their background is to protect herds of sheep and they'd be dreadful if they were attacking tiny lambs, they are in the majority cat safe and even small furry safe. They are very loyal, and would happily die for you. They will never allow a burglar in the house, they may kill him, which is another problem entirely, but they won't let him steal stuff.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. I shall read those links now.

Yes I am importing 2 dogs from the US (Alaskan Klee Kai) for me, the OC would be my Dad's dog.

I think regarding the training we would be okay as my first dog was a Siberian Husky with a very strong will who I think really prepared me for my foxes who are yet harder to train yet I have managed : victory:. 

My Dad who would have the dog is very good with all my critters and he himself has a big, grumpy raccoon who only behaves for him. 

I like that the OC is okay with smaller animals if it knows them as my Dad is my fox sitter so if that would not work I could say goodbye to vacations.

-
Elina


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't recommend them to the average owner i think these dogs should be left to what they are designed to do which is guard flock and to protect. They are a very unchanged breed and very aggressive. I have researched a hell of a lot about these and spoken to owners overseas as I was looking to import because I used to work in the security industry and was going to join the Cobra dog squad these where the dog that i picked for that role.

I don't think they are suited to life in the city or a basic house they need land. They are also difficult to train for most people due to them being an "ancient breed" They need a super firm owner otherwise it's dangerous to bring one of these up.


----------



## CorntasticBully (Jan 21, 2012)

They are large, independent and protective. Which means they are not suited for everyone. 

However they are loyal, loving, great guardians and beautiful. 
Like to stick close and dont tend to roam.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Gosh is s/he yours? :flrt:
-
Elina


----------



## CorntasticBully (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes SHE


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow she looks amazing! 

Might I ask you a few questions about her? 

-Elina


----------



## CorntasticBully (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes of course.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Yay!
Okay so we were wondering, where people say that you cannot have guests round that the Ovcharka does not know, well do they have issues with the postman? Odd question I know but on one thing I read it said about an Ovcharka managing to push out their windows which sounds a little extreme.

Are they truly okay with smaller animals of which are also part of their human family such as cats?

Are they a Kennel club acknowledged breed and which name do people refer to them in the UK; Caucasian Shepherd or Caucasian Ovcharka?

Did you import your pooch? 

Sorry there are so many questions :blush:.
-Elina


----------



## CorntasticBully (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't be sorry I'm glad to help.

That is true, they have a high defense drive. They are protective of their property, people and animals. If you have a welcomed guest some COs will tolerate that person but they might still be aloof and reserved. They might completely ignore the guest. If you were to leave the guest and CO alone rest assured the CO is on the job. If the guest tries to move CO will not hesitate to hold them and keep them from moving. They only use what force is nessecary, which means as long as the person doesn't try anything they won't be harmed. It's not really extreme I know more than CO which have done such a thing.

Yes they are great with other animals. After all they are an LGD breed.



















I'm in the USA mine is UKC. But I don't know about UK. I'm sure a breeder there could tell you.

No she was born in USA from imports though.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh wow I don't even think my Papillon who has helped raise 7 foxes would tolerate a chick being put on her hehe. 

Good to know that if my Dad get's one he will be able to have people round. Some things I have read make it sound as though if he had one and left the room he would come back to his guest being quite dead which I will admit worried me a little. He does not expect it to be best friends with everyone, just tolerate the occasional visitor, and the post man of coarse hehe.

Thank you so much for answering my questions, I may be back with more but I think I am good for now .

Thanks again,
-
Elina


----------



## CorntasticBully (Jan 21, 2012)

Some are more aggressive than others. Most dogs don't like the postman. If need be he could put the dog in another room when having visitors?

I'm speaking only of those I know and my own experience. My dogs breeder had a few inside and went out. The dogs seem ok. I went to scoot my chair closer to the kitchen table they were on me instantly. I was threatened but remained calm with a CO at the back of my neck and eitjet side of my face. I'm person with common sense to I sat still and patiently waited for owners return. Therefore I wasn't harmed but who can say what another person would do and the dogs would be acting on instinct. Some have proven they would bite given the right provocation.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Well my Dad's Irish wolf hounds have an outside run thingy so I think the CO could go out there when my Dad has guests. It should not be a problem and regarding the post man the worry was mostly windows being pushed out as it is easy enough to keep a dog in the living room when answering the door, just we don't really then want to see the door leaping out of a closed window :lol2:.

I think we are okay with them hating strangers on walks for example as my parents have a few acres which we currently walk the dogs and my arctic fox around. Our neighbours are a fair way away also so we should in theory be okay with that too. 

-
Elina


----------



## CorntasticBully (Jan 21, 2012)

Sounds like you have a nice set up. I'd like to have an article fox BTW. 

Really on walks its usually not a problem though they may act aloof. Generally not vicious. You should socialize and imo if the dog is stable they will be manageable in public.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

My Dad plans to, if he gets one take it to puppy socialisation classes to try to get the dog accustomed to seeing strangers from an early age. We read that that can help as apparently can neutering males so shall have that done too. 

Arctic's are lovely, the most dog like of the foxes we have. Seeing as you are in the US if you are interested in foxes take a look here: SYBIL'S MESSAGE BOARD - View forum - FOXES best foxy forum I know . 

-
Elina


----------



## CorntasticBully (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Don't know if I will ever have one but I'm interested and would love to learn more. 

Classes are a good idea. 

Here is another pic.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Elina said:


> Thanks guys. I shall read those links now.
> 
> Yes I am importing 2 dogs from the US (Alaskan Klee Kai) for me, the OC would be my Dad's dog.
> 
> ...



When are you getting a Klee Kai? Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

March/April I believe :2thumb:.
-
Elina


----------

